
Ask HN: What has been your worst onboarding experience as a customer? - DanBC
I&#x27;m having a pretty lousy experience at the moment trying to become a customer of British Gas (a utility company in the UK).<p>It&#x27;s such a painful experience that I&#x27;m going to pay extra to join a different company.<p>And it made me wonder: what bad experiences have you had when trying to join a company? What made them bad experiences? What should the company have done?
======
hakfoo
I bought off-marketplace health insurance one year. There's no provision for
online subscription. You have to call in, and they have to read and
acknowledge all the disclosures, so it takes like 45 minutes of droning over a
phone.

Considering the plan was basically equivalent to a marketplace plan, I don't
understand why they couldn't just list it on there where enrollment takes like
10 minutes all-online.

